# Is my rat pregnant?



## Awich (Aug 4, 2014)

She accidentally got out with a boy rat and they both were behind the cage for a minute or so without me being able to reach them. I was positive that she wasn't pregnant because I did not think they had time to do anything back there, and it was a very small space. But now, about 10-11 days later her stomach seems to be bigger. She has always been the bigger rat of the two but now her stomach is beginning to protrude more that usual. Is she pregnant?


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

Looks pregnant to me.


----------



## Charmify (Jul 6, 2014)

I would say yes, but I am not an expert. But just to be safe I would start to make arrangements for the babies. Also, look out for some of the signs like nest making. Good Luck!


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

Yep looks that way to me, though it could be a phantom or she could lose them yet. Rats mate in seconds and are very efficient at it.


----------



## Awich (Aug 4, 2014)

She will store the toilet paper in her house, but that's about it as far as nest making. She's also really hsy now when I being her out for playtime, she'll stick her head out from under a blanket that I use for them but she just watches my other rat run around mostly.


----------



## isabelleharris (Jul 15, 2014)

Watch how she walks. I noticed my friends rat waddled and would rather sleep than run around.


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

Look for protruding nipples. Rats loose hair around the nipples as they prepare to birth.


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

Looks like she's definitely preggies.


----------



## ratjpg (May 9, 2014)

They only need about ten seconds to mate! Lol. I would NOT use toilet paper because it dissolves when wet, rats can choke on it.:/ opt for napkins or paper towels instead, since they are more durable. she could just be getting fat- 10/11 days is a bit soon for her to be so big. my rat didn't show until about 2-3 days prior to the actual birth. Mark 21 days on your calender from the day it happened because that's the gestation period. I would setup a hospital cage just to be safe. Good luck!


----------

